# Always sharp drill bits.



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That is really cool,Mads. I like the fact that it also narrows the point for easy feeding…especially into steel. I have never see one that did that

I always do them by hand. when I was an apprentice, they showed me how to hand sharpen drill and narrow the point. My job was to all them in the tool crib…thousands! I learned real well from that. but this is slick!!!!!!!!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Jim, that's the 'real' way and the cool way. ;-)
Cheers, Mads


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice review, Mads!

I picked up a similar model at a garage sale. Agree with everything you said about it.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Lew, yes one of those things we just enjoy when there and did not know we needed.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Very similar to a Drill Doctor.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Where can you get one of those in USA?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ocelot, I have no clue, I'm living in Copenhagen Denmark and bought mine on E-bay Germany. ;-) 
But it looks like the drill doctor is the same machine more or less.
dschlic1, yes I agree.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

yes except for how you sharpen them drill doctor takes a knack to run it i have the 750 model :<))))


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

GR8HUNTER, 
I can see the 750 is a more advanced model, where you v´can change the angle for different types of drills, where the BSG13E, is just a fixed angle, that's a really cool option to have.
Thanks.
Here videos of both:
Drilldoctor: 



Holtzmann BSG13E: 



Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

A very COOL TOOL… THank you!


----------

